# Value of a Cub Cadet HD6 2165?



## bontai Joe

I am helping a buddy settle up an estate and he needs a value of a Cub Cadet tractor. The hood is marked HD6 2165. It has zero rust, 158 hours, garage kept and a medium sized dent in the grill. The mower deck looks almost new and over all the tractor is in excellent condition, except for the dented grill. I told him $3000-3500 as a ball park number. How far off am I?


----------



## Sergeant

1997 was the last year the HDS2165 was made and in good-average condition the Tractor is worth between $950.00 low to $1,220 high. In excellent condition the Tractor is worth as high as $1,404 if the tractor has low hours and no need of repair. Joe the HDS2165 New went for $3,399


----------



## bontai Joe

Wow! I guess I don't know much about Cubs. Thanks Sarge! I'll pass the info along to my buddy. It will help him out. I appreciate the info.


----------



## Chris

Sarge, great info and response. I try to do it all of the time with people with older Fords as some people just don't know accurate prices on used equipment. Of course it is always worth what they are willing to pay I guess too! 

:furious:


----------

